# Need help



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

Well i am 12 and have school during the week so i can't hunt in the morning but on the weekends i get out there at dark and sit for how ever long i want to and have seen like 25 deer so far but haven't go a shot..

well i kno where they travel at night but not this year because of the corn idk wat to do he should be taking it off soon but i can find them cas they are traveling through it or something..


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

okay, first off it's awesome your bowhunting, just remember wait for a clean close shot. Alright, if your hunting near corn they are probably going to be using the outside edge a lot as a travel route. They should probably be starting to make small scrapes. Find a scrape along the corn and hang up your stand or set up your ground blind. Remember if your hunting out of a ground blind to brush it in really good with tall grass, sticks, corn stalks etc. Don't be scared to use some soft grunts if you see a buck out of range, they are very curious right now, not really in an aggressive mood yet, but they are definitely setting up a pecking order. Good luck.


----------

